# You Choose



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I don’t usually get into the “what if” scenarios on this forum as they are to variable to provide a hard answer, so for my what if and why I will try to give you some guide lines to keep it focused.

You wake up at 1:00 in the morning by a noise, so you look outside and see three various shapes sneaking around in the dark near your pole barn, they are all wearing hoodies and holding their pants up while they walk. In your sleepy eyed blindness you utilize your Rosetta stone Ebonics translation app to determine that the perpetrators intend to enter your homestead now that they have finished looting the items in your out building. You need to make a decision and fast to protect yourself and your family. So you rush to your gun safe that is securely locked, knowing that the ammunition is in a secure location separated from your weapon as was directed to you by the legislation.
Because you are a radical, prejudice, judgmental, Caucasian, *******, guntoteing, teabagger, you have amassed a dangerous arsenal of evil questionable firearms and a cache of ammunition, (carefully separated and stored out of reach of children in a locked container away from your fire arms)
You need to make a choice,
(2) shots with a double barreled 12 gauge, as recommended by Joe Biden
(5) shots with a 12 gauge pump loaded with buck shot
(12) shots with a semi automatic 9mm pistol
(20) shots with a Springfield M1A .308
(30) shots with a .223 modern sporting firearm

Choose one, no other options are available.
GO! your life depends on it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

One, screw the law, I would have a loaded firearm with spare magazines readily available. Illinois has that very law. There are no small kids running around my house and when there were they were taught no to play with guns.

I would not limit myself to a single firearm. If you have to open the gun safe to get one, grab a couple. Since it is dark outside I would probably go with the 12 ga. pump loaded with buck shot and stick the pistol in my waistband as backup.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

alterego said:


> (12) shots with a semi automatic 9mm pistol


since I'm half asleep I would head to this weapon wile getting stark naked....


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll take the AR wIth 30 rounds of .223 hollow points, and follow the golden rule-

When in doubt, empty the magazine.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> since I'm half asleep I would head to this weapon wile getting stark naked....


Fun fact, it is not safe to fire a semi auto pistol while in the sitting position and nude. An empty cartridge is hot after being fired.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

alterego said:


> Fun fact, it is not safe to fire a semi auto pistol while in the sitting position and nude. An empty cartridge is hot after being fired.


that implies that my ugly nude arse don't make them run in the opposite direction..... I hope the brass misses the important bits


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dog would already be a work. At my leisure, get dressed chose my options and deal with it.
Dog is mans best friend.
Really you never know how it will play out all you can do is be ready.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

alterego said:


> I don't usually get into the "what if" scenarios on this forum as they are to variable to provide a hard answer, so for my what if and why I will try to give you some guide lines to keep it focused.
> 
> You wake up at 1:00 in the morning by a noise, so you look outside and see three various shapes sneaking around in the dark near your pole barn, they are all wearing hoodies and holding their pants up while they walk. In your sleepy eyed blindness you utilize your Rosetta stone Ebonics translation app to determine that the perpetrators intend to enter your homestead now that they have finished looting the items in your out building. You need to make a decision and fast to protect yourself and your family. So you rush to your gun safe that is securely locked, knowing that the ammunition is in a secure location separated from your weapon as was directed to you by the legislation.
> Because you are a radical, prejudice, judgmental, Caucasian, *******, guntoteing, teabagger, you have amassed a dangerous arsenal of evil questionable firearms and a cache of ammunition, (carefully separated and stored out of reach of children in a locked container away from your fire arms)
> ...


I just have one problem with your scenario. Being a prepper, there is always at least one firearm available to me at all times.

In a very general sense, if you have a firearm available for self defense, you might want to think shotgun. You have to realize that, in your scenario, even if you repel the attackers, there will be lawsuits out the butt from disgruntled family members of the now "_victims_" of your actions. It might be a bit more difficult for a lawyer to make a case against a pump shotgun as opposed to a firearm that can be easily demonized due to its "_evil_" high capacity magazine.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

In playing by the rules, I would go with the modern weapon with the 30 round clip. In reality though, as already mentioned, I would probably pick up the 12 ga. grab a few extra rounds for it, and also get the 9mm pistol, with an extra clip. To paraphrase the one armed deputy in "UNFORGIVIN" " I may get killed, but I don't want it to be for not being able to shoot back ".


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I would invert your choices and start at the top running down the list.

(30) shots with a .223 modern sporting firearm
Then
(20) shots with a Springfield M1A .308
Then
(12) shots with a semi automatic 9mm pistol
Then
(5) shots with a 12 gauge pump loaded with buck shot
Then
(2) shots with a double barreled 12 gauge, as recommended by Joe Biden

Any survivors get duct-taped and Gimp-F*cked (no ****) before being wrapped in a blue FEMA tarp and being shoved out of the bed of a slow rolling pick-up truck back in their neighborhood.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe its your only choices but not mine.


----------



## saltine1 (Dec 21, 2013)

I myself live in urban, liberal infested area and I would be concerned about over penetration and law suits so the .223 is out. but I do happen to own a saiga12 with a 20 round drum and 12 round banana magazine. I'd probably still be sued by the families of the criminals but rest assured, there would only be one side of the story, mine.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

12 gauge with some extra shells efficient in low light less chance of harm or damage to innocents.


----------



## saltine1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Let me be clear on what I posted earlier. It would never be my intent to harm another unless they were trying to kill me or my family.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The Resister said:


> I just have one problem with your scenario. Being a prepper, there is always at least one firearm available to me at all times.
> 
> In a very general sense, if you have a firearm available for self defense, you might want to think shotgun. You have to realize that, in your scenario, even if you repel the attackers, there will be lawsuits out the butt from disgruntled family members of the now "_victims_" of your actions. It might be a bit more difficult for a lawyer to make a case against a pump shotgun as opposed to a firearm that can be easily demonized due to its "_evil_" high capacity magazine.


The Resister makes a good point here. You also have to remember that because the gun you use will be considered evidence and there fore confiscated until you are cleared that you may not be getting the said fire arm back even if cleared of any wrong doing. My pump shotgun although it was a very good deal cost me 219.00 out the door and as such would be the most effective and easiest to replace fire arm. That being said the 12 gauge pump would be my weapon of choice. Being that it is grass land camoed for duck hunting (despite its short barrel of 22 inches) doesn't look black or tacticool, it will be much easier for my lawyer to defend me in court or at a hearing and clear my good name as I am just a humble duck hunter not a doomsday psycho waiting for the zombie apocolyps so I can kill people. All the duck calls, and decoys I also have will support that claim in court. It will also make their lawyers ability to get any sympathy from a jury much harder in a civil case.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Unfortunately NYS law would find me criminally liable if I went out to greet the bad guys so I think I'd leave the rifle in the safe. First step is grab the handgun and get my family safe as far from the impending doom as possible (I figure the handgun trumps the shotgun while rounding up my family). If we're talking about a WROL situation then I'm grabbing the rifle and going to work before they can get to the house. If not a SHTF situation then I'm doing my civic duty and barricading myself and shouting a warning to the bad guys nice and loud while on the phone with the 911 dispatcher. If they decide to take their lives in their hands and not heed the warning then I'm opening fire when they come through the door. This would leave me covered by Penal Law Article 35- Defense of Justification and not criminally liable.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Infidel said:


> Unfortunately NYS law would find me criminally liable if I went out to greet the bad guys so I think I'd leave the rifle in the safe. First step is grab the handgun and get my family safe as far from the impending doom as possible (I figure the handgun trumps the shotgun while rounding up my family). If we're talking about a WROL situation then I'm grabbing the rifle and going to work before they can get to the house. If not a SHTF situation then I'm doing my civic duty and barricading myself and shouting a warning to the bad guys nice and loud while on the phone with the 911 dispatcher. If they decide to take their lives in their hands and not heed the warning then I'm opening fire when they come through the door. This would leave me covered by Penal Law Article 35- Defense of Justification and not criminally liable.
> 
> -Infidel


Man, that sucks. But I guess by NY law, defending yourself will hamper their right to pursue happiness. That would be violating the bad guys civil rights.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Man, that sucks. But I guess by NY law, defending yourself will hamper their right to pursue happiness. That would be violating the bad guys civil rights.


Yep you got that right. I've got a few years left to deal with the nonsense and then I'm gone. Knowing the law makes it a bit easier, I imagine there's a lot of pistol permit holders in NY that don't know the law and would end up getting themselves jammed up on this one. Anyone not well versed in their state's Use of Deadly Force laws should seriously put some time in and educate themselves. Play by the numbers or lose everything including your freedom. I have come to the conclusion in the last year that NYS is a lost cause, there is no hope of fixing this system it's just too far gone.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Infidel said:


> Yep you got that right. I've got a few years left to deal with the nonsense and then I'm gone. Knowing the law makes it a bit easier, I imagine there's a lot of pistol permit holders in NY that don't know the law and would end up getting themselves jammed up on this one. Anyone not well versed in their state's Use of Deadly Force laws should seriously put some time in and educate themselves. Play by the numbers or lose everything including your freedom. *I have come to the conclusion in the last year that NYS is a lost cause, there is no hope of fixing this system it's just too far gone.*
> 
> -Infidel


I agree. State by state we are loosing ground. So far the south and southwest seem to be ok but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If my Ebonics translator has led me to understand that they are about to attempt to enter MY house, to rape MY wife, steal MY stuff, and maybe beat up on ME while they are there, . . . well, . . . ummm, . . . they have 20 problems.

They are .308 rounds coming through the wall after them right where they stand on my front porch. 

My house walls will not stop a fully dedicated .308 that began life at 2600 fps.

I can empty the first magazine in less time than it takes me to put in the second one, . . . and I really have a sneaking hunch they will be unhappy with the results by the time I get to about my 4th magazine.

I also keep tools and material just in case some day I have to, . . . uhh, . . . repair a bullet hole or 60.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I just love living in a Castle Law state.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> One, screw the law, I would have a loaded firearm with spare magazines readily available. Illinois has that very law. There are no small kids running around my house and when there were they were taught no to play with guns.
> 
> I would not limit myself to a single firearm. If you have to open the gun safe to get one, grab a couple. Since it is dark outside I would probably go with the 12 ga. pump loaded with buck shot and stick the pistol in my waistband as backup.


Agreed, except with the shot. I go with the #4 turkey shot. True, the shot is smaller, but there are more of them. More trauma delivered.

Then again, the sporting rifle would be a good weapon. So many rounds per mag, so many mags to use.

On the other hand, what about all the handguns I have that are strewn about, full mags in the wells and a round in each pipe? They need lovin' too, and they want to be utilized in a real world situation. Would it be right to leave them out of the fight?

Crap. What a dilemma. I can see the headline, "Homeowner robbed of everything he had while trying to find right weapon for the occasion."


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't participate in your fantasy scenario that takes place in fantasy land. I keep a loaded .45 in the drawer of my nightstand and if I hear a bump in my night I will have that in my hand before I put pants on.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Modern Sporting Firearm for me thanks!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I can't participate in your fantasy scenario that takes place in fantasy land. I keep a loaded .45 in the drawer of my nightstand and if I hear a bump in my night I will have that in my hand before I put pants on.


totally agree. Here is a couple of photos of the mattress holster for my side and the shotgun mattress rack on my wifes side.
Come on in I'm ready


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

I heard another alarm option is to sleep with your car keys on your night stand. If you see figures lurking in the night or hear that dreaded bump in the dark..press the panic button to set off the alarm. This may buy you time to grab your 12 gauge...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> I heard another alarm option is to sleep with your car keys on your night stand. If you see figures lurking in the night or hear that dreaded bump in the dark..press the panic button to set off the alarm. This may buy you time to grab your 12 gauge...


Guess I'd better decide on the firearm of choice in a hurry. None of my vehicles have a alarms.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> Guess I'd better decide on the firearm of choice in a hurry. None of my vehicles have a alarms.


I'll sell you my Suzuki that way you'll be prepared!


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

We keep a 12 gauge by the bed with a flashlight attached to it and 5 rounds mounted on the stock.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Alterego, you must be severely undergunned if that's all you can bring to the fight. Shoot, my wife sleeps with a 1100 with 8 in the gun and 5 on the side. And it's in the racks that slewfoot posted.

I guess for play purposes, I would go with the 5 shot shotgun and grab a pocketful of shells on the way. I figure after the first one goes down, or maybe the second if they're really serious, they'll reconsider their options and leave. If not, oh well, live target practice. You didn't say I couldn't grab my NVG's...lol


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

The problem with putting these scenario's on a prepper forum is every single persons situation is different. Maybe I look at it to seriously because none of that really fits with me.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't actually own any fire arms. I follow the direction of the liberal political agenda. However, I have been questioning the wisdom in this since earlier this summer when we had to call the local police department with an issue on a late Friday afternoon. They showed up the following Tuesday at 1:30 in the afternoon. We are now concerned that we would need to account for our own safety if a serious event were to occur. So we are considering all options.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

alterego said:


> I don't actually own any fire arms. I follow the direction of the liberal political agenda. However, I have been questioning the wisdom in this since earlier this summer when we had to call the local police department with an issue on a late Friday afternoon. They showed up the following Tuesday at 1:30 in the afternoon. We are now concerned that we would need to account for our own safety if a serious event were to occur. So we are considering all options.


:lol:
You slay me!!!
:lol:


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

I say a single shot 22 with no shells.....crazy gun lovers.......Not!

Give me an ar with 30............and one in the pipe!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

alterego said:


> I don't actually own any fire arms. I follow the direction of the liberal political agenda. However, I have been questioning the wisdom in this since earlier this summer when we had to call the local police department with an issue on a late Friday afternoon. They showed up the following Tuesday at 1:30 in the afternoon. We are now concerned that we would need to account for our own safety if a serious event were to occur. So we are considering all options.


Well my friend it is a little to late when a couple big fellas kick in your door in the middle of the night and beats the stuff out of you and passes your wife around . Think about it if you have kids that will witness this. 
Now would be the time to get past the liberal BS and start looking out for you and your family. Think about it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My alarm (our dog) would be waking us up and I would be drawing a hi cap 9mm with a 20 round mag chock full of critical defense thats conveniently next to me in a bed holster I made. no kid at home so something is always nearby.whoever breaks into our house while we are home better have a freakin vest on,even if so,for years I have practiced 3 in the chest and double tap to the head.buh,bye, crook(s).


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Well my friend it is a little to late when a couple big fellas kick in your door in the middle of the night and beats the stuff out of you and passes your wife around . Think about it if you have kids that will witness this.
> Now would be the time to get past the liberal BS and start looking out for you and your family. Think about it.


Please believe me when I tell you that I am being facetious,


----------

